# Driving days Rotterdam 2 & 3 October 2010



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

we will be live on the net 

Saterday and sunday from 11.00-17.00 european time 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/lgb-rijweekend 

or 

http://www.lgb-rijweekend.nl/  - > WEBCAM


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That sounds great! Perhaps I even pay a real life visit (although my weekend looks to be planned full again...) otherwise surely a virtual one ;-)


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

For all of you who could not make it this weekend........... 

Some pictures of the driving days in Rotterdam 

http://www.opavano.nl/pagina8.html 


http://www.grootspoorforum.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1538&start=120 


Webcam 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/lgb-rijweekend


----------

